# Race to sub 4 on master magic.



## guinepigs rock (May 25, 2011)

Round 1 ends Monday 30th at 8pm
Must do 12 solves be honest and just have fun with this.


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 25, 2011)

*Round 1 average 5.51
5.96, 5.22, 4.73, 6.01, 5.15, 7.25, 4.89, 4.65, 5.64, 5.13, 7.37, 5.10*


----------



## EricReese (May 25, 2011)

lol


----------



## danthecuber (May 25, 2011)

1) There's way too many races
2) Out of all of them, this is the worst by far


----------



## guinepigs rock (May 25, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> 1) There's way too many races
> 2) Out of all of them, this is the worst by far


Ok should I delete it


----------



## vcuber13 (May 25, 2011)

yes and you cant


----------



## AJ Blair (May 25, 2011)

danthecuber said:


> 1) There's way too many races
> 2) Out of all of them, this is the worst by far



3) These scrambles are way too easy


----------



## sub_zero1983 (May 25, 2011)

waaahhhh waaahhhh wahhh...too many race's...who care's:fp. Besides, she didn't say "you had to compete in this race" its just for fun.
Isn't helping new cubers and the more experienced cubers one of the points of the forum:confused:. Sometimes I wonder how old most of these member's are.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (May 25, 2011)

sub_zero1983 said:


> waaahhhh waaahhhh wahhh...too many race's...who care's:fp. Besides, she didn't say "you had to compete in this race" its just for fun.
> Isn't helping new cubers and the more experienced cubers one of the points of the forum:confused:. Sometimes I wonder how old most of these member's are.


 
Older than your grammar and communication skills appear to indicate.


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 25, 2011)

I had a feeling a magic race would be made


----------



## emolover (May 25, 2011)

Jedi5412 said:


> I had a feeling a magic race would be made


 
Yet there is not a normal magic race.


----------



## James Ludlow (May 25, 2011)

Nice thead. 

I think this really should be sub3 though. 

I'm gonna join this thead using Stefan's method and the othe other ooms way.


----------



## EricReese (May 25, 2011)

JonnyWhoopes said:


> Older than your grammar and communication skills appear to indicate.



lol'd hard


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 25, 2011)

I laughed when I saw this thread come up. An hour later I started reading it and it made me laugh more that it was by_ "her"_. When I continued to pursue my thoughts on this somewhat hilarious idea I find no one had posted results of them actually doing it. I laughed yet again.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 25, 2011)

Oh and sub_zero1983..... JonnyWhoopes just _Whooped_ your a**! Lol, cwutididthayr?


----------



## CubeLTD (May 25, 2011)

I will be completely honest, and just say my two cents: If she wasn't the OP, people probably would actually post results, which I find it kinda unfair.


----------



## ianography (May 25, 2011)

CubeLTD said:


> I will be completely honest, and just say my two cents: If she wasn't the OP, people probably would actually post results, which I find it kinda unfair.


 
I would say most, but not all.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 25, 2011)

Excuse my nubness. What is OP?


----------



## EricReese (May 25, 2011)

Original poster. And I still would not be doing the thread no matter who it was, but if like someone like Ernie made the thread I wouldn't make fun of it/post in it


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 25, 2011)

EricReese said:


> Original poster. And I still would not be doing the thread no matter who it was, but if like someone like Ernie made the thread I wouldn't make fun of it/post in it


Usually don't like people who say this but. Same.


----------



## JyH (May 26, 2011)

The period at the end of the title really annoys me...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

JyH said:


> The period at the end of the title really annoys me...


Same...


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

sub_zero1983 said:


> waaahhhh waaahhhh wahhh...too many race's...who care's:fp. Besides, she didn't say "you had to compete in this race" its just for fun.
> Isn't helping new cubers and the more experienced cubers one of the points of the forum:confused:. Sometimes I wonder how old most of these member's are.


You need to calm down, man.


----------



## Hershey (May 26, 2011)

OMGitsSolved said:


> Oh and sub_zero1983..... JonnyWhoopes just _Whooped_ your a**! Lol, cwutididthayr?


 
I see what you did there...


----------



## cubeflip (May 26, 2011)

I was going to make a Race to Sub-3 Master Magic. I don't think sub-4 is that hard. but whatever. I'll just graduate this thread fast.


----------



## EricReese (May 26, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> I don't sub-4 is that hard.


 
I think you a word in that sentence.


----------



## Tall5001 (May 26, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I think you a word in that sentence.


 
I lol'd hard that


----------



## James Ludlow (May 26, 2011)

Round 1 

4.46 4.85 4.31 3.78 4.50 7.80 4.86 4.30 8.55 5.03 4.59 5.25 

= 5.00 

Comment. Can only get better from here. Done ooms with flip on left instead of right.


----------



## OMGitsSolved (May 26, 2011)

James Ludlow said:


> Round 1
> 
> 4.46 4.85 4.31 3.78 4.50 7.80 4.86 4.30 8.55 5.03 4.59 5.25
> 
> ...


 
Are you serious?


----------



## uberCuber (May 27, 2011)

EricReese said:


> I think you *accidentally *a word in that sentence.


 
fix'd


----------



## James Ludlow (May 28, 2011)

yeah - I only ever do it doing the twist in my right hand, turning it over and do the flips towards me. In this avg I turned the puzzle upside down, did the twist in my left and the flips away from me. I think Milan does it this way. Muckers does it this way too - but he's not as good as me (if your listening Dan!)


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 2, 2011)

Results 
1. James Ludlow 5.00
Next race ends monday the 6th


----------



## AustinReed (Jun 2, 2011)

I accidentally my master magic.


----------



## James Ludlow (Jun 2, 2011)

guinepigs rock said:


> Results
> 1. James Ludlow 5.00


 
CHAMP! 

_James Ludlow (Otherside Ooms): Round 2_

4.62 3.90 3.96 (12.61) 4.70 3.57 3.92 3.40 (3.40) 3.52 4.13 3.66 = *3.94*

_Comment : My first real try at this since last weeks attempt. Had 10 warm up solves. If someone could tell me the proper name for this I would be gratefull_

_James Ludlow (Pochman): Round 2_

(7.43) 5.80 5.14 5.51 (4.69) 5.81 5.69 5.82 7.13 5.63 5.63 5.31 = *5.75*

_Comment : I learnt this method in 7 solves, then went for it with these 12. _

_James Ludlow (Ooms): Round 2_

2.93 3.17 2.79 2.74 2.66 2.78 2.62 (2.54) 2.86 2.68 (4.96) 2.59 = *2.78*

_Comment : No warm up. This is how I would normally solve it. I knew I was sub 3, but thought I'd do an avg, as I have only really been doing the weeklys. I need to practise more._


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jun 28, 2011)

Results James Ludlow 5.75 next race ends on friday then I wont be able to keep up with this thread for 2 weeks till I get back from vacation. the next race starts on july 4th and goes till the 16th.


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 28, 2011)

o no!


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 24, 2011)

3.88, 3.73, 4.07, 4.06, 4.01, 3.97, 3.58, 3.64, 3.73, 3.79, 4.87, 3.70 = *3.74*


----------



## collinbxyz (Jul 24, 2011)

lolbump


----------



## antoineccantin (Jul 26, 2011)

collinbxyz said:


> lolbump


 
Why, 3 weeks ago, she said she would be back in 2 weeks...


----------

